# Rockwell Radial Arm Saw - Craig List find, your thoughts



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Found this on Craigslist http://santafe.craigslist.org/tls/3107707114.html

Going Sunday to see. The arm is unique, anyone have this model, your thoughts much appreciated


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't own it, but I own some old Rockwell stuff. That's my disclaimer I would absolutely be interested in this very cool RAS. I'm not sure if I understand why you consider the arm unique (?). Some would argue that the price it a tad on the high side. I'd rather have it than my Craftsman. I think the Dewalt is the only one I'd rather have than this rockwell. I hope you get it!!!


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Apparently I've been the only caller. This is unique to me, I've not seen this type of arm.

What would a reasonable price be? Saw is mid 70s

Seller asking $375.

I dumped my craftsman pos 10yrs ago, but miss having a RAS


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm with you, Nicky, I really like the RAS. Jeez, I'm probably the wrong one to ask about the price, but I know I've seen the crown jewel DeWalt in great shape for less than this. I paid more than this for a stupid Craftsman, so I'm not exactly a good haggler. I think if this thread stays up long enough, you'll get a ton of advice. I was thinking more like $250, so we'll see what people think. Heck, it could be a really sought after machine, commanding top dollar, I just really don't know. It's a very attractive machine to me. I'd want it!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Nice RAS but nothing special about it other than the price being too high. Here is another photo (taken from vintagemachinery.com) that shows the arm configuration:










And they do clean up pretty nice:










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

We have a 12" dreamt RAS and a 10" dewalt RAS and we love them. But in our area most RAS is listing for 200.00 or less. I just don't think the resale value is strong with RAS but they can be valuable to a shop. But based on prices I see locally on CL I would caution against going higher then 200.00.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

We shall see. Thank you both for your thoughts.

$250 Sounds like a good starting point. I'm not at the point where I "just have to have it." CL, like ebay are not what they use to be.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Jerry I see the Craftsman RAS a lot for under $200. I am a Delta/Rockwell fan and these have been far and few in my area. I looked at a 14" Rockwell a few months back, guy asking $700, and was not willing to budge on the price.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I do think the larger RAS such as 14" and 16" demand a larger price. I also think I benefit with lower then average CL prices here in San Antonio. I do see many dewalt and delta Rockwell RAS for sale weekly in our area. I paid 200.00 for our 12" drewalt that is 3hp and I paid 80.00 for our 10" drewalt RAS. They both get used daily in our shop. I have a very low opinion of craftsman so you probably don't want to know what I think about craftsman RAS. I would charge the craftsman owner 250.00 just to haul off their RAS.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

I own one or three old DeWalt RASs. All cast iron beauties. I love them. They are my pet tools. The pivot arm is standard design on Delta-Rockwell RASs. Has been for just about ever. Looks clean, well cared for. Problem is that when someone buys a RAS new or near new, they expect near new resale. Sometimes the seller sets his jaw, and it becomes a matter of pride. Good resale on RASs has not been my experience lately, in today's market, especially with RASs, any age or brand. I'm humored by some of the outrageous pricing on CLs, and Rocklers and Woodcraft for that matter. Most folks nowadays would rather spend the hard earned for a good slider, Makita, Bosch, Dewalt, or for deeper pockets, Festool. If I had not become addicted to my old DeWalts, I would own the best slider money can buy, or at least the Makita. Yeah, the Makita. Just my take.

PS, the motor is just 1hp. At 2 or 2.5hp maybe $250 to $300 would be high but doable. At 1hp, under $200 easy, and probably between $150 to $200. Otherwise someone is buying it at his price, not theirs.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, 200 or less.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow David! This is why I come here. I did not know the motor was 1 hp. I would use the RAS primarily for tenon work, and most likely have a dado head installed most of the time. I dumped my old RAS and replaced with a Dewalt slider (and love it.) I'm sure the motor could handle what I'm doing, but this is a point well taken.

Jerry, the 14" saw I looked at was a beast. It would have looked impressive in my shop, but not for asking price. I hope that he sold the machine to someone doing production work. I'm just a weekend warrior.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Nicky:

I would not recommend using a RAS for tenon work. These saws are legendary for their inability to stay in adjustment. And tenon work would further require a good fence and really flat table. The RAS excels at chopping up rough lumber to rough size. IMO nothing else compares among small shop tools. I have a 10" (Craftsman) and 16" (Delta). Like the one you are considering, my 10" can run on 200V which is an indicator that it has a decent motor. These motors are direct drive so there is some risk of motor damage if it has been stalled a lot.

Whatever you end up doing, don't use a RAS for ripping. These saws are really dangerous when configured that way. They are also far less convenient for mitering compared to a compound miter saw.

BTW the arm is not unique, but it is an indication that it is a better than average saw. The better RAS generally have the subarm as it is called.


----------



## ArtB (Jul 5, 2012)

Own one 20 years pass. Lost half finger, and cut up 2more pretty bad. For my dime forget it, you can do the same with a tablesaw and chopbox. Just be careful when cross cutting, the saw blade can take off on you.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

After looking at the saw and talking with owner I decided not to buy. It brought back the memories of the craftsman pos, and why I dumped it in the first place.

Thanks for all of your input.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Update….

owner call and was willing to let it go for $200. I don't know why but I said $150 (too much pawn stars) and he said deal, come get it.

ARTB, my heart goes out to you. I had 2 close calls myself. My old RAS was truly a POS, and I was constantly adjusting it. Both of my near misses are attributed to my lack of attention to what I was doing, and in a hurry to get it done; a very bad combination. I won't make these mistakes again.

Now its sitting in my shop. I will make a new table and go through the adjustments and see how it goes.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

nicky…....where are the pics? come on, man.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Toolie I will blog the refurb. Its in good shape, needs a new table, cleaning, lubrication and adjustments.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Glad to see you got a good price. We love both of our RAS. They are more dangerous then the Sliders but if you use proper technique you should be fine.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

nicky….not intending to sound overly old or stupid, but what does that mean? i assmue it's a write up of some kind but where would i find it?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Right below your name Toolie, there's a tab called blog, web log renamed to blog 
I think, anyhow, go to Nicky's name and on the left find blog, and click on it.

HTH, hope that helps


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

What model is it and can you post a picture? (Links expired.)

Had a DeWalt 70's vintage 10" RAS since it was new, was my Dads, wasn't real impressed with it but always liked a RAS. Wanted a 12" (good one) and picked this one up a few years ago, pretty much exactly what I wanted. An old well built Delta or Rockwell. Cleaned it up, rewired it and as good as new IMO. Love having it and using it. The picture was taken right after I finished setting it up.


----------



## bobdurnell (Sep 24, 2007)

hey Nicky- I've had my rockwell ras for about 41 years. Still use it all the time mostly for cross cutting and some dado work. Never used it to rip much have a table saw for that. I've had to have the motor rewired when the leads came off, at that time the motor place replaced the bearings still works excelent. If the one you are looking at is original be sure to check the sound of the bearing they will make noise and the condition of the wires to the motor the black jacket does deteriorate after a while. good luck -bob


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Toolie, I'm going to work on the saw this week end. I will post a blog to share the information. I've not done this yet. I will post the link here when this gets done. Also, I don't make any assumptions about you except that we share a common interest and that I appreciate your curiosity.

Blankman - the saw is a Rockwell 33-310 "Deluxe 105". I'm not sure of the manufacture date but would guess 70s/80s. The setup that you posted is the direction I'm headed because it makes good use of space. I'll be stealing this idea - thank you very much.

Bobd - The saw is solid from what I can see. Bearings are good, all mechanical stops and locks are in working order. The motor is smooth and runs well (and I have made a few cuts). Keep in mind that so far it's only been a visual inspection, but I will go through all of the adjustments this week end. I'm confident that it is in good working order.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

nicky…..... ".....we share a common interest….. ". believe me, my interest starts and most decidedly ends there.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

I created a blog for the adjustments that were needed. Spent about 10hrs getting familiar with the saw and performing the adjustments. I am blown away at how accurate this saw cuts. I will be creating a new saw station for the RAS and SCMS; Thanks blankman, I like your setup alot.

The blog can be found a http://lumberjocks.com/Nicky/blog/31401

Here is a pick of the saw after after I brought it home.


----------

